# Looking for "dubway" sticker.



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

Hi.
As the title says,i'm looking for "dubway" sticker:








Where can i buy one?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Looking for "dubway" sticker. (Casper-GT)*

I'd be curious as well. 

btw, why is the exhaust blurred? 
super secret tip?


----------



## Casper-GT (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Looking for "dubway" sticker. (dubswede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubswede* »_ 
btw, why is the exhaust blurred? 
super secret tip?









The car is not mine,so idk


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

prolly like a little joke...like upskirt shot or so


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Looking for "dubway" sticker. (klings)*

you sell them I assume? pm me a price if you don't mind. I'd stick one on my toolbox or something.


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: Looking for "dubway" sticker. (dubswede)*

http://www.APPLIED-GRAPHICS.net


----------



## pyro520 (Jun 27, 2007)

I cant decide if I like it or not...
opinions?


----------



## bugglesride (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (pyro520)*

I like the "Dubway" sticker, the color is not my choice though....
and of course the Subway (R) shops won't like the copyright infringement .....
I wish I could get one though.


----------



## becomingx (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (bugglesride)*

I got mine on UK ebay. Its a little different than the one shown above.


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (becomingx)*

http://applied-graphics.net/forsale.html
scroll down you'll see it
Also just got a large format printer, so any sticker can be made. IM me for details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

http://www.empiregfx.com
Great stuff, they also make custom stickers.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (mk2fu)*

On those websites that have the Dubway, they're all BW. they don't come in color?

Laz


----------



## trentonscott (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dubway-euro...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a290d815d&vxp=mtr

If my mind serves me right this one is customizable if you ask them.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hell yea 5.5 year old thread bump!! Good job newb.


----------



## Lazershow (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.ihatestickers.com/index....result&search_in_description=1&keyword=dubway

I get my stickers from here and they're fairly cheap, and the shipping time is reasonable.


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

*Looking for "dubway" sticker.*



87vr6 said:


> Hell yea 5.5 year old thread bump!! Good job newb.


Haha bump


----------



## Mr. Fukengruven (Jan 19, 2013)

Are you for real.....you've never heard of EBay?!


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.ihatestickers.com/index....result&search_in_description=1&keyword=dubway


----------

